# Bellator 72 heads to Tampa July 20 with Amoussou-Baker, Spiritwolf-Zaromskis III



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bellator 72
Date: Jul 20, 2012
Location: Tampa, Florida
Venue: USF Sun Dome
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com












> Karl Amoussou vs. Bryan Baker - welterweight-tournament final
> Waachiim Spiritwolf vs. Marius Zaromskis
> Paul Daley vs. TBA
> Light-heavyweight tourney semifinals





> The second of Bellator's three "Summer Series" events is slated for July 20 when Bellator 72 heads to the USF Sun Dome in Tampa, Fla.
> 
> Officials today announced the event will feature the season-six lightweight-tournament finale between Bryan Baker (18-3 MMA, 8-2 BFC) and Karl Amoussou (15-4-2 MMA, 3-1 BFC).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/29023/bel...h-amoussou-baker-spiritwolf-zaromskis-iii.mma


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone actually care to see Spiritwolf / Zaromskis III??
Spiritwolfs record is 9-10-1 (1) and has losses to Shamar Bailey and a bunch of other no names.

Zaromskis has at least some name value, and a title and should be fighting better guys


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is Zaromskis going to be in the next welterweight tournament cause he's doing any good otherwise. He needs to be working at a title shot. Actually a fight between him and Ben Askren would be great.


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

Zaromskis was possibly on the verge of losing to Spiritwolf in their previous fight, which was exciting, so I don't know how anyone could quibble about Bellator making this match.

I really doubt Zaromskis will be in the next tourney. He's exciting, but just not that good, and BFC's WW division is super deep at this point. They could hold two tourneys at their prior standard if need be. Zaromskis is where he belongs as an entertaining feature fighter.

This is going to be a loaded event. Amoussou/Baker, 2 LHW semis, Zaromskis/Spiritwolf III, Beast Boy/TBA (might be Sparks), Ben Saunders/Rudy Bears, Raul Amaya/TBA (might be Foster), Radley Martinez/TBA (possibly Jason Carapelucci), etc. I think they're filling it up because of they'll be holding this event in their biggest venue ever and if prospective tourney fighters want work or inclusion then July will be the last chance for most.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So if he's not going to be in a tournament what's the point of signing him? Also if he's not that good then how did he win the Dream title? Then again that was Fighting Entertainment Group.


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> So if he's not going to be in a tournament what's the point of signing him? Also if he's not that good then how did he win the Dream title? Then again that was Fighting Entertainment Group.



That's overseas. It's proven to be a different ballgame in North America for fighters and Zaromskis is one of the better examples of that. He arguably should be 0-4 Stateside, with losses to Diaz, Mein, Cyborg, and Spiritwolf. Santiago also had a very poor track record in the States relative to overseas, even before his two UFC stints.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So what was Santiago's placing in the Strikeforce middleweight Grand Prix then?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

raise01: This was a great show!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe even better then UFC 149 was!


----------

